# Got tha infamous Call



## SeanPaul_031 (3 Jun 2005)

Got the call yesterday, June 1st. Swear in Aug 10, leave Aug 30.

I applied back in Nov, my VFS took like 5 months, then got merit listed March 23.

Whos going Aug 30 as well???  :bullet:


----------



## Jordan411 (3 Jun 2005)

Can't say that I got "the call" yet, but out of curiosity you got picked on the March 28 board and not the May 9, right? Kincanucks says I was selected on the May 9 and I can't say i was expecting the call for some time. Although it would be nice to get right about now


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (3 Jun 2005)

Jordan411 said:
			
		

> Can't say that I got "the call" yet, but out of curiosity you got picked on the March 28 board and not the May 9, right? Kincanucks says I was selected on the May 9 and I can't say i was expecting the call for some time. Although it would be nice to get right about now



No, I got merit listed March 23. When I was selected though, I have no idea...They just called me June 1st, so yea I assume I was selected on the May 09 board. If canucks says you were selected though then Im sure youll be gettin the call soon as well.

Im stoked though, this thing is finally gettin on. :warstory:


----------



## chriscalow (3 Jun 2005)

I'll see ya there buddy!


----------



## LL (14 Jun 2005)

I got the call 2   min ago. YEAH!!! finally. and my brother was accepted too and we're both doing BMQ in Borden. how sweet is that!!!


----------



## Guy. E (6 Mar 2006)

ACS TEC! FIRST CHOICE!

BMQ BORDEN ONTARIO!

APRIL 3 - JUNE 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry for the yelling... I'm sitting here shaking... wow... i gotta quit work, sort out some affairs, tell someone something very important... wow... I'm still shaking...


thanks everyone for everything!


----------



## muffin (6 Mar 2006)

Congrats Guy!


----------



## The Gues-|- (6 Mar 2006)

Excited?  Hahahha, congrats, see ya there!


----------



## Stauds (6 Mar 2006)

Haha wicked man, I bet you weren't expecting that so soon. Congrats


----------



## Jaxson (6 Mar 2006)

Congratulations and goodluck.


----------



## Guy. E (6 Mar 2006)

oh, damn. now i need to shave...


----------



## Zach15 (6 Mar 2006)

grats man


----------



## elminister (6 Mar 2006)

Oh yes you need to shave. Jokes!

But for real now congratulation on your big promotion, from civi to military. Oh-Ah


----------



## fleeingjam (6 Mar 2006)

Congrats and Good Luck!!


----------



## Walrus (6 Mar 2006)

Congrats and good luck you are at the point of no return ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!   lol


Walrus


----------



## Guy. E (6 Mar 2006)

The point of no return is where I sware my self in and sign the dotted line... for 5 years...

Theres no chance im turning back now.


----------



## Hadrian (6 Mar 2006)

Congrats! Best of luck to you, it's a very proud moment for you.


----------



## infamous_p (6 Mar 2006)

Best of luck in your new career.


----------



## brandon_g (7 Mar 2006)

hey man..i'll be there with ya...reg infantry ppcli


----------



## Trinity (7 Mar 2006)

Nice Sideburns


enjoy them while you can.........  

Just remember... you know nothing.
Even if you know it.. you know nothing.
Be the GREYMAN!!!!!

I was the greyman on EVERY COURSE but
one (CFJLC/CFJNCO included)...  

And.. for the love of god.. Don't stand out!


----------



## Hunter (7 Mar 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Just remember... you know nothing.
> Even if you know it.. you know nothing.
> Be the GREYMAN!!!!!
> 
> ...



I don't think there's a better piece of advice for recruits.   

Enjoy the experience Guy.


----------



## Guy. E (7 Mar 2006)

hows that?


----------



## Trinity (7 Mar 2006)

Thats different

That character was inept...


----------



## double0three (8 Mar 2006)

Nothing like working towards a goal with no guarantee of success.... then suddenly being hit in the face with the call you've been waiting to get for months upon months.

Congrats and make your country proud!


----------



## armyrules (15 Aug 2006)

HEy guys thought I would let everyone know that I got my job offer call today!! I was sooo happy  So I get sworn in August 25 and I'm off to BMQ September 11 in Meaford Ont. Yeah I thought Meaford was a weird place for BMQ I asked why I wouldn't be going to St. Jean and the Mcpl said that there was too many people there already. So course starts Sept 11 and finishes Dec. 8. One question though does anyone know how to get to Meaford? Wopuld I have to take a bus to Barrie than another bus to Meaford. Oh also the Mcpl will be mailing me my joining intructions either today or tomorrow. So hope to see some people in Meaford in a little bit.  I'm stoked


----------



## cplcaldwell (15 Aug 2006)

To get to Meaford you drive to the end of the world and then turn right.... but seriously.

Driving, Highway 400 to Highway 26. Check a map, there's a couple of turns involved.

By bus. Greyhound has service from the Airport and from the Bay Street Bus Station. GO runs a bus from Union to Newmarket and then from Newmarket to Barrie. From Barrie there is a once a day Greyhound to Owen Sound. Everything arrives and departs Barrie from the Maple Street Terminal. Get off that bus in Meaford town and get a cab 'up top'. 

Oh and BTW read the Advice for FNG's post....


----------



## armyrules (15 Aug 2006)

thanks cplcaldwell


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Aug 2006)

Congratulations Armyrules...exciting isn't it  

HL


----------



## armyrules (20 Aug 2006)

yes Hotlips very wxciting and thanks


----------



## big bad john (20 Aug 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## armyrules (20 Aug 2006)

Thanks John


----------



## GAP (20 Aug 2006)

Good going !!


----------



## armyrules (20 Aug 2006)

Thanks GAP


----------



## MacIsaac (20 Aug 2006)

Congrats


----------



## armyrules (20 Aug 2006)

thanks everyone for thanking me!


----------



## CanadianBacon (24 Aug 2006)

Armyrules, congrats man, glad you made it.  I got the same course date as you for combat engineer, only I'm comming in from Vancouver.  I got the call this morning, I've been bouncing off the walls since.  See ya there man!


----------



## snowy (24 Aug 2006)

Congratulations Armyrules and Canadian Bacon, keep up the good work over there as well, YOU ROCK!!!! 

cheers snowy


----------



## commIT (24 Aug 2006)

Do you know if Meaford is only for certain trades?  Does a sig op reservist get sent there too?  My terms of service are on my way from #1 Wing to my unit as we speak...  should know in a week what the military has in store for me! WHOA!      ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Aug 2006)

commIT said:
			
		

> Do you know if Meaford is only for certain trades?  Does a sig op reservist get sent there too?  My terms of service are on my way from #1 Wing to my unit as we speak...  should know in a week what the military has in store for me! WHOA!      ;D



Reserve Sig Ops perform their BMQ/SQ as a general rule at CFB Shilo, in Manitoba at the Communications Reserve School. The school only runs during the summer. Your unit may send you on a BMQ with a local Militia unit, or you may do a weekend one, but this is unlikely as it doesn't happen very frequently with the Comm Res


----------



## commIT (25 Aug 2006)

Gotchya!  Yeah, when I was talking with 745 Comm, they mentioned Shilo was the place to go, but now that I'm joining 408, they seem to think Borden or St. Jean will be my home for the next few months.  Even though I will where the green, I'm still attached and serve with blue--does that have any bearing where I go you think?


----------



## Clarkey (8 Sep 2006)

Just got my call, they offered me my first choice of Signal Operator Reg Force. Thank god the wait is over, nice to have a date to look forward to.

I figured i'd start this thread to see who else is going to BMQ on the 9th of October. I fly out of Newfoundland on the 8th. A WHOLE MONTH AWAY 

See ya all there!!!

Clarkey


----------



## Zombie (8 Sep 2006)

Clarkey said:
			
		

> A WHOLE MONTH AWAY



Don't worry, now that you have your date time will start to fly...feels like yesterday I got my call and was looking forward to basic...good luck


----------



## Clarkey (8 Sep 2006)

Thanks Zombie, yeah the past month was killer. But I figure the next few weeks should fly!

Clarkey


----------



## Collin.t (8 Sep 2006)

have a great time with your family and friends, take time off, vacation and such cause you won't see them for a little while

having a date is indeed great , I'm waiting for mine too, however I'm recruit school by-pass ...


----------



## Clarkey (8 Sep 2006)

Hey Collin,

Yeah thats the plan, putting my notice in at work next Friday, and take the week before I go off. Time with the family and with friends. And one or two going away parties I figure. Us newfies like our parties 

Clarkey


----------



## Clarkey (11 Sep 2006)

Hey Folks,

So anyone else going to BMQ on this date?

Clarkey


----------



## Thor1337 (12 Sep 2006)

I'll see you there Clarkey. Infantry Reg Force    I'm looking forward to getting started, Hooah!

Or maybe not, I'm going to Gagetown


----------



## jt_medic (14 Sep 2006)

hey got my call today... off to st. jean bmq on oct 9th, med tech semi-skilled


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Sep 2006)

congrats all! Im sure you will be fine in the forces.  

Cheers
Michael


----------



## copecowboy (15 Sep 2006)

I start mine on the 9th at st jean aswell.


----------



## luciano (15 Sep 2006)

Just got my call and will be in St. Jean on OCt. 9th as well. See you guys there.

Tom


----------



## johodamofo (15 Sep 2006)

just got my call today. RegF armoured, starting on Oct 9. see you there


----------



## Garett (26 Sep 2006)

Hummmm......since you're all eager for information the course you're on is the "Enhanced BMQ" meaning it's a combination of the standard BMQ plus three weeks of material from the Soldier Qualification which is being phased out.

So the first 9-10 weeks are spent on general military knowledge type lectures, drill, C7 rifle and some other stuff.  PT is conducted 3-5 days a week, many times twice a day.  Once at 0520hrs and again at 1530hrs.  The morning sessions are mainly runs and marches and the afternoon sessions are mainly swimming and circuit trg but there are some marches as well.

The last few weeks are spent learning how to live in the field, how to navigation, fieldcraft (cam, movement etc...), tactics and drills etc....  Theres a 4-5 day exercise to learn then a 4-5 day exercise to practice what you've learned in a tactical environment.  I'm still sorting out the the tactical exercise because we don't have the million dollar camps they've constructed in St Jean.  

For Cbt Arms types, the material from the SQ not covered on the Enhanced BMQ is supposed to be covered on your DP 1 trade crse.  For CSS  types there a SQ Delta crse that covers machine guns and some other stuff.  I think thats how its supposed to work anyway, some things have changed while I was learning French.


----------



## copecowboy (26 Sep 2006)

My old BMQ was 10 weeks. This new one should be interesting.


----------



## Clarkey (27 Sep 2006)

Hey Garett,

SQ Phased out huh? This is really disappointing, I was really looking forward to this course. What things will I as a signal operator miss out on now with this new format? Any ideas?

Clarkey


----------



## moclyke (27 Sep 2006)

Hey fellow Sig Op!! I'll see you October 9th in Saint Jean!!!!!


----------



## Garett (28 Sep 2006)

I'm not really sure, its still being shook out.  I think the aim of it is to speed up the completion of DP1 trg so recruits get qualified and to their units quicker.  I don't think any actual training will be missed, but its been broken up.


----------



## Clarkey (28 Sep 2006)

moclyke said:
			
		

> Hey fellow Sig Op!! I'll see you October 9th in Saint Jean!!!!!



How's It Goin'? See ya there buddy!

Hey Garett,

So I take it under this new system, after BMQ(with the new included 3 weeks of SQ), i'll be going straight on to my MOC training in Kingston?

Clarkey


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Sep 2006)

First, Welcome Clarkey and moclyke welcome to the trade and branch. :cheers:  

Second, before you hit Kingston, you'll probably spend some time in purgatory (PRETC Borden) waiting to get on a course. Regardless, good luck to all of you heading to St-Jean for your training.


----------



## Clarkey (28 Sep 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> First, Welcome Clarkey and moclyke welcome to the trade and branch. :cheers:



Thanks 211RadOp,

Really looking forward to this trade. Can't wait to get started.

Thanks for the well wishes!
Clarkey

*moclyke: PM incoming *


----------



## brett22 (28 Sep 2006)

I am heading to St jean for the 16th of oct and the course ends Feb 2. I take it this is one of those enhanced Bmq/SQ's. I am going infantry so does thsi mean I will do my MOC training after or still have to do parts of SQ. I have searched and found mixed thoughts from others. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## AVN-Nuno (2 Oct 2006)

Well, I finally made it!!!!  I'm sworn in and waiting for the plane ride!!  I have to admit, I'm a little nervous, but Im ready to go. I've heard that it's not too bad, but I've heard the opposite as well.  From what I can tell, it was a lot worse 2 years ago, then it is today.  We'll see.

I'm hoping to meet new people, have some laughs, and maintain shape!  I'm gonna hate being away from family, as I have never been apart from my 14 month old boy, or my Fiancee EVER!!!  But I look at it in the long run, it'll be worth it!!!

So to all of you already there, I'll see ya next week!!

Wich me luck!

-AVN-Nuno


----------



## AVN-Nuno (2 Oct 2006)

I start Basic on the 9th as well, fly out of Halifax this Sunday, good ol 0630, be at the airport 2 hours early.  dang!!

See ya there!


----------



## Josh1r (8 Aug 2007)

I got a phone call today from the Mtl recruitment office, it was to inform me that the person overlooking my file had come across a note on my file saying that I would like to be placed in Val-Cartier, the woman informed me that unless I had done my highschool in french and passed my cfat in french that it was policy to be sent to an english regiment. She asked where I prefered to go, between Calgary or Petawawa, I chose Pet. because it is closer to home and this way on my weekends off I could drive home to see my familly instead of being stuck in Calgary all year around and only getting to come home for vacations. IE: I want to be able to travel come my vacation time, I dont want to be stuck spending 1 out of my 2 weeks at home just because I hadn't seen my familly all year, so Pet made sence.

Anyways, the point being, she marked that I wanted to be sent to Pet, and told me that my file would be under review by the application selection people, she said that I should be recieving a call this week and at latest next week!!

I officially handed in my last piece of paper work two weeks ago, I have been merit listed since then, I am looking forward to hear from them again this week or next with an offer.

Anyways, Just wanted to update on what was going on with my file, I will reply to this post as soon as I get my offer, I imagine that the September 10th date is well filled up by now, and that I should have an offer for either the end of September or the begining of October, either which way I will be pleased, I will keep up the training and keep up with the possitivity, I am soo close to being in that I can smell it.

Just wanted to add on a little extra msg, Good luck to all those who Have been accepted already, who are leaving this month on the 13th, and all those leaving in the next months to come, I hope all of your application processes are record fast and I wish you all a great carreer in the CF.

Next time you hear from me it will be with a departure date..

Sincerely

-Joshua.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (9 Aug 2007)

Just FYI, but infamous has a negative connotation, and although I suppose it could be applicable to a call to go to basic since it is definitely evil enough to qualify I don't think that's what was intended. 

Congratulations to all on receiving your call and good luck!

http://mw1.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/infamous

Main Entry: in·fa·mous  
Pronunciation: \ˈin-fə-məs\ 
Function: adjective 
Etymology: Middle English, from Latin infamis, from in- + fama fame 
Date: 14th century 
1 : having a reputation of the worst kind : notoriously evil <an infamous traitor> 
2 : causing or bringing infamy : disgraceful <an infamous crime> 
3 : convicted of an offense bringing infamy


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2007)

I think the original poster had the quality the soldiers in the CF require, when he first posted it - a sense of humour.  I think it was that tongue-in-cheek type of comment that some use from time to time.


----------

